# Forum Phrase Guide for Newbies



## vraiblonde

*Alllll*... = "Awww, that's so cute it makes me want to throw up"
*asshat*: A person whose behavior displays such ignorance/obnoxiousness that you would like to make them wear their own ass as a hat. short for mainman
*bangbang *: very casual sexual intercourse. origin: FD Dog
*bankhead*: attributed to dems consistently misspelling a particular smilie...
*chock*: to choke on something. origin: K_Jo
*clam down*: K_Jo’s way of trying to keep everyone at peace. K_Jo said, “Clam the #### down bcp, we’ll find your missing finger.”
*coward*: If I knew who you were, I'd give red karma back to you. Origin: elaine
*dummah*: short for dumb ass. origin: RoseRed
*Hens *- be wary of the feathered kind; they secretly control all things forum. What is known about them is the topic of much rumor and speculation which must mean its really bad!
*Gaynet*: the other forum.
*heh*: a singular amused sound, sometimes with a hint of surprise. Pete likes this one.
*Kerosilene *- the stuff that you pour into emergency home heaters. origin: itsbob - misspelled because BadGirl wasn’t there to help him that day.
*krama (or kramer)*: karma, usually red or green in color.
*meam*: mean. origin is Tigger, now know as TWL's Wife
*meamie*: one who art thou mean.
*mpd*: a$$holes with multiple user I.D.'s. origin: unknown, but Catt thinks she invented it.
*newbie*: another new ####### to the forum.
*ouchkas*: just tried twisting the top off of a samuel adams, why does my hand hurt ? origin: FireBrand
*Petezza *- a winter holiday falling Dec 5th to 13th characterized by assigned days of specific action such as "random acts of meaness" and "be snotty"; days are determined by the creator of Petezza, Pete.
*prolly*: probably.
*remot*: BS gal’s word for the TV remote control. during football season origin: BS gal; assisted by Otter.
*Red Headed Sluts: AKA - RHS* - term coined by Otter that describes 3 close knit forumite friends after they had gone drinking at the Tiki 2 years ago ( or more )
*siggy*: signature line.
*sniggle*: part snort, part giggle
*smow*: southern maryland snow. origin: RoseRed
*snort*: is the sound some who giggle laugh and snort through their nose make
*STUF *- What dyslexics say when they don't want to listen anymore. Meaning clarified by Vrai.
*Stud *- bcp uses this to describe himself. The women don’t use this description for bcp.
*Super Bowel *– Dems was trying to describe the championship football game of the season.
*tread*: thread. origin is Tigger now know as TWL's Wife
*waaaaa laaaaa*= voila. Morg did this, we don’t know why.
*Waaaahmbulance*: Sharon did this.
*Weirest*: a word used for the strange and unusual. origin: Geek.
*woot woot*: ...?
*####, ###, ###########* - the three big words; Dick is okay in the Proper Noun, but the male barnyard bird isn't allowed in any version due to the censors.
*OP *- Original Poster.


----------



## Vince

Don't be fooled.  The above is the un-abridged version of the somd.com dictionary.


----------



## EmptyTimCup

Vince said:


> Don't be fooled.  The above is the un-abridged version of the somd.com dictionary.





surely that cannot be everything


----------



## BET

Thanks for the decoder pin!  I’m going to go watch the Super Bowel now.


----------



## otter

woot woot was jetmonkey aka aka aka aka..


----------



## FireBrand

prays = prayers (origin unknown)


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:


> woot woot was jetmonkey aka aka aka aka..


----------



## itsbob

HEY how did I get credit for Kerosilene??


----------



## itsbob

AND you missed the Thief Store.


----------



## itsbob

and stufdacockie..  A strong infection that my take awhile to get rid of, and is becoming antibiotic resistant


----------



## Vince

itsbob said:


> HEY how did I get credit for Kerosilene??


It was so long ago I don't really remember, but I gave credit where credit was due.


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## Vince

If anyone has any somd peculiar words to add to the dictionary, please submit them along with a meaning and origin.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Addition needed:  disable = disability


----------



## GypsyQueen

:gq: -a freak out

:whome: -confused


----------



## Vince

Chasey_Lane said:


> Addition needed:  disable = disability



Origin?  Or should I put "just cause Chasey said so."


----------



## Homer J

Not sure of the origins but a couple that I have enjoyed are:

Kirk out - wig out or get upset

Flicted - You have a disable


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Vince said:


> Origin?  Or should I put "just cause Chasey said so."



I think it started with TWL's Wife talking about her ailments, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Homer J said:


> Not sure of the origins but a couple that I have enjoyed are:
> 
> Kirk out - wig out or get upset
> 
> Flicted - You have a disable



I don't think those are forum words.  I've heard them used before many, many years ago and way before I was on here.


----------



## nomoney

Chasey_Lane said:


> I think it started with TWL's Wife talking about her ailments, but I could be wrong.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Chasey_Lane said:


> I don't think those are forum words.  I've heard them sued before many, many years ago and way before I was on here.


----------



## nomoney

Homer J said:


> Not sure of the origins but a couple that I have enjoyed are:
> 
> Kirk out - wig out or get upset
> 
> Flicted - You have a disable


 

oh oh!  I've got some....


cowabunga - origin - Bart Simpson 
Wheres the beef - origin - old lady that really likes beef
Applesauce- an expletive same as horsefeathers, As in "Ah applesauce!" 
Bee's Knees *- *An extraordinary person, thing, idea; the ultimate 
Cat's Meow - Something splendid or stylish; similar to bee's knees; The best or greatest, wonderful. 
Bogus - Unfair or unfortunate​


----------



## BadGirl

"Oh, tarter sauce!" - SpongeBob SquarePants


----------



## Vince

nomoney said:


> oh oh!  I've got some....
> 
> 
> cowabunga - origin - Bart Simpson
> Wheres the beef - origin - old lady that really likes beef
> Applesauce- an expletive same as horsefeathers, As in "Ah applesauce!"
> Bee's Knees *- *An extraordinary person, thing, idea; the ultimate
> Cat's Meow - Something splendid or stylish; similar to bee's knees; The best or greatest, wonderful.
> Bogus - Unfair or unfortunate​


  Only words peculiar to somd.com forums and assorted somd characters are accepted.


----------



## GWguy

nomoney said:


> oh oh!  I've got some....
> 
> 
> cowabunga - origin - Bart Simpson
> Wheres the beef - origin - old lady that really likes beef Burger King commercial
> Applesauce- an expletive same as horsefeathers, As in "Ah applesauce!" Little Rascals
> Bee's Knees *- *An extraordinary person, thing, idea; the ultimate
> Cat's Meow - Something splendid or stylish; similar to bee's knees; The best or greatest, wonderful.
> Bogus - Unfair or unfortunate​



...


----------



## itsbob

Chasey_Lane said:


> Addition needed:  disable = disability



oh, and prays.. As in I'm having a tough time with my stufdacockie disable, I could use your prays..


----------



## FireBrand

itsbob said:


> oh, and prays.. As in I'm having a tough time with my stufdacockie disable, I could use your prays..


 
post #6 
http://forums.somd.com/4175021-post6.html


----------



## whome20603

GypsyQueen said:


> :gq: -a freak out
> 
> :whome: -confused






wait, I mean :gq:


----------



## Homer J

Chasey_Lane said:


> I don't think those are forum words.  I've heard them used before many, many years ago and way before I was on here.



:shrug: I hadn't heard them until I got on here but, OK. It's all good.


----------



## GypsyQueen

whome20603 said:


> wait, I mean :gq:



Yeah, thats it!  You got it!


----------



## unixpirate

vraiblonde said:


> *Alllll*... = "Awww, that's so cute it makes me want to throw up"
> *asshat*: A person whose behavior displays such ignorance/obnoxiousness that you would like to make them wear their own ass as a hat. short for mainman
> *bangbang *: very casual sexual intercourse. origin: FD Dog
> *bankhead*: attributed to dems consistently misspelling a particular smilie...
> *chock*: to choke on something. origin: K_Jo
> *clam down*: K_Jo’s way of trying to keep everyone at peace. K_Jo said, “Clam the #### down bcp, we’ll find your missing finger.”
> *coward*: If I knew who you were, I'd give red karma back to you. Origin: elaine
> *dummah*: short for dumb ass. origin: RoseRed
> *Hens *- be wary of the feathered kind; they secretly control all things forum. What is known about them is the topic of much rumor and speculation which must mean its really bad!
> *Gaynet*: the other forum.
> *heh*: a singular amused sound, sometimes with a hint of surprise. Pete likes this one.
> *Kerosilene *- the stuff that you pour into emergency home heaters. origin: itsbob - misspelled because BadGirl wasn’t there to help him that day.
> *krama (or kramer)*: karma, usually red or green in color.
> *meam*: mean. origin is Tigger, now know as TWL's Wife
> *meamie*: one who art thou mean.
> *mpd*: a$$holes with multiple user I.D.'s. origin: unknown, but Catt thinks she invented it.
> *newbie*: another new ####### to the forum.
> *ouchkas*: just tried twisting the top off of a samuel adams, why does my hand hurt ? origin: FireBrand
> *Petezza *- a winter holiday falling Dec 5th to 13th characterized by assigned days of specific action such as "random acts of meaness" and "be snotty"; days are determined by the creator of Petezza, Pete.
> *prolly*: probably.
> *remot*: BS gal’s word for the TV remote control. during football season origin: BS gal; assisted by Otter.
> *Red Headed Sluts: AKA - RHS* - term coined by Otter that describes 3 close knit forumite friends after they had gone drinking at the Tiki 2 years ago ( or more )
> *siggy*: signature line.
> *sniggle*: part snort, part giggle
> *smow*: southern maryland snow. origin: RoseRed
> *snort*: is the sound some who giggle laugh and snort through their nose make
> *STUF *- What dyslexics say when they don't want to listen anymore. Meaning clarified by Vrai.
> *Stud *- bcp uses this to describe himself. The women don’t use this description for bcp.
> *Super Bowel *– Dems was trying to describe the championship football game of the season.
> *tread*: thread. origin is Tigger now know as TWL's Wife
> *waaaaa laaaaa*= voila. Morg did this, we don’t know why.
> *Waaaahmbulance*: Sharon did this.
> *Weirest*: a word used for the strange and unusual. origin: Geek.
> *woot woot*: ...?
> *####, ###, ###########* - the three big words; Dick is okay in the Proper Noun, but the male barnyard bird isn't allowed in any version due to the censors.
> *OP *- Original Poster.




Kramma Jamma! Cram your Karma up your AZZ! origin - unix


----------



## GWguy

Sawry = I'm sorry.  
Don't know where it came from, but I first remember BSGal using it.


----------



## Hoover

casser-hole - another winner from TWLs' wife.


----------



## itsbob

GWguy said:


> Sawry = I'm sorry.
> Don't know where it came from, but I first remember BSGal using it.


That's from those cute kitten posters.. 

It just makes those kittens so damn adorable when they can't spell!!


----------



## Toxick

vraiblonde said:


> *Alllll*... = "Awww, that's so cute it makes me want to throw up"
> *asshat*: A person whose behavior displays such ignorance/obnoxiousness that you would like to make them wear their own ass as a hat. short for mainman
> *bangbang *: very casual sexual intercourse. origin: FD Dog
> *bankhead*: attributed to dems consistently misspelling a particular smilie...
> *chock*: to choke on something. origin: K_Jo
> *clam down*: K_Jo’s way of trying to keep everyone at peace. K_Jo said, “Clam the #### down bcp, we’ll find your missing finger.”
> *coward*: If I knew who you were, I'd give red karma back to you. Origin: elaine
> *dummah*: short for dumb ass. origin: RoseRed
> *Hens *- be wary of the feathered kind; they secretly control all things forum. What is known about them is the topic of much rumor and speculation which must mean its really bad!
> *Gaynet*: the other forum.
> *heh*: a singular amused sound, sometimes with a hint of surprise. Pete likes this one.
> *Kerosilene *- the stuff that you pour into emergency home heaters. origin: itsbob - misspelled because BadGirl wasn’t there to help him that day.
> *krama (or kramer)*: karma, usually red or green in color.
> *meam*: mean. origin is Tigger, now know as TWL's Wife
> *meamie*: one who art thou mean.
> *mpd*: a$$holes with multiple user I.D.'s. origin: unknown, but Catt thinks she invented it.
> *newbie*: another new ####### to the forum.
> *ouchkas*: just tried twisting the top off of a samuel adams, why does my hand hurt ? origin: FireBrand
> *Petezza *- a winter holiday falling Dec 5th to 13th characterized by assigned days of specific action such as "random acts of meaness" and "be snotty"; days are determined by the creator of Petezza, Pete.
> *prolly*: probably.
> *remot*: BS gal’s word for the TV remote control. during football season origin: BS gal; assisted by Otter.
> *Red Headed Sluts: AKA - RHS* - term coined by Otter that describes 3 close knit forumite friends after they had gone drinking at the Tiki 2 years ago ( or more )
> *siggy*: signature line.
> *sniggle*: part snort, part giggle
> *smow*: southern maryland snow. origin: RoseRed
> *snort*: is the sound some who giggle laugh and snort through their nose make
> *STUF *- What dyslexics say when they don't want to listen anymore. Meaning clarified by Vrai.
> *Stud *- bcp uses this to describe himself. The women don’t use this description for bcp.
> *Super Bowel *– Dems was trying to describe the championship football game of the season.
> *tread*: thread. origin is Tigger now know as TWL's Wife
> *waaaaa laaaaa*= voila. Morg did this, we don’t know why.
> *Waaaahmbulance*: Sharon did this.
> *Weirest*: a word used for the strange and unusual. origin: Geek.
> *woot woot*: ...?
> *####, ###, ###########* - the three big words; Dick is okay in the Proper Noun, but the male barnyard bird isn't allowed in any version due to the censors.
> *OP *- Original Poster.





I shall call them....


Mini-memes.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

GWguy said:


> nomoney said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh oh!  I've got some....
> 
> 
> cowabunga - origin - Bart Simpson
> Wheres the beef - origin - old lady that really likes beef Burger King commercial Wendy's commercial (1984)
> Applesauce- an expletive same as horsefeathers, As in "Ah applesauce!" Little Rascals
> Bee's Knees *- *An extraordinary person, thing, idea; the ultimate
> Cat's Meow - Something splendid or stylish; similar to bee's knees; The best or greatest, wonderful.
> Bogus - Unfair or unfortunate​
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

:fixed:


----------



## Fishn Guy

vraiblonde said:


> *Alllll*... = "Awww, that's so cute it makes me want to throw up"
> *asshat*: A person whose behavior displays such ignorance/obnoxiousness that you would like to make them wear their own ass as a hat. short for mainman
> *bangbang *: very casual sexual intercourse. origin: FD Dog
> *bankhead*: attributed to dems consistently misspelling a particular smilie...
> *chock*: to choke on something. origin: K_Jo
> *clam down*: K_Jo’s way of trying to keep everyone at peace. K_Jo said, “Clam the #### down bcp, we’ll find your missing finger.”
> *coward*: If I knew who you were, I'd give red karma back to you. Origin: elaine
> *dummah*: short for dumb ass. origin: RoseRed
> *Hens *- be wary of the feathered kind; they secretly control all things forum. What is known about them is the topic of much rumor and speculation which must mean its really bad!
> *Gaynet*: the other forum.
> *heh*: a singular amused sound, sometimes with a hint of surprise. Pete likes this one.
> *Kerosilene *- the stuff that you pour into emergency home heaters. origin: itsbob - misspelled because BadGirl wasn’t there to help him that day.
> *krama (or kramer)*: karma, usually red or green in color.
> *meam*: mean. origin is Tigger, now know as TWL's Wife
> *meamie*: one who art thou mean.
> *mpd*: a$$holes with multiple user I.D.'s. origin: unknown, but Catt thinks she invented it.
> *newbie*: another new ####### to the forum.
> *ouchkas*: just tried twisting the top off of a samuel adams, why does my hand hurt ? origin: FireBrand
> *Petezza *- a winter holiday falling Dec 5th to 13th characterized by assigned days of specific action such as "random acts of meaness" and "be snotty"; days are determined by the creator of Petezza, Pete.
> *prolly*: probably.
> *remot*: BS gal’s word for the TV remote control. during football season origin: BS gal; assisted by Otter.
> *Red Headed Sluts: AKA - RHS* - term coined by Otter that describes 3 close knit forumite friends after they had gone drinking at the Tiki 2 years ago ( or more )
> *siggy*: signature line.
> *sniggle*: part snort, part giggle
> *smow*: southern maryland snow. origin: RoseRed
> *snort*: is the sound some who giggle laugh and snort through their nose make
> *STUF *- What dyslexics say when they don't want to listen anymore. Meaning clarified by Vrai.
> *Stud *- bcp uses this to describe himself. The women don’t use this description for bcp.
> *Super Bowel *– Dems was trying to describe the championship football game of the season.
> *tread*: thread. origin is Tigger now know as TWL's Wife
> *waaaaa laaaaa*= voila. Morg did this, we don’t know why.
> *Waaaahmbulance*: Sharon did this.
> *Weirest*: a word used for the strange and unusual. origin: Geek.
> *woot woot*: ...?
> *####, ###, ###########* - the three big words; Dick is okay in the Proper Noun, but the male barnyard bird isn't allowed in any version due to the censors.
> *OP *- Original Poster.



Just another list I didn't make


----------



## Lenny

Didn't Canukegirl give us "Canadia" too?


----------



## frequentflier

"Fidiot" (*******idiot)


----------



## Merlin99

Flopper, originated by Sockgirl. I can provide the visual aid if it's required.


----------



## AnthonyJames

defenetly = without question. SoMD version of definitely


----------



## EmptyTimCup

Merlin99 said:


> Flopper, originated by Sockgirl. I can provide the visual aid if it's required.


----------



## DoWhat

vraiblonde said:


> *Alllll*... = "Awww, that's so cute it makes me want to throw up"
> *asshat*: A person whose behavior displays such ignorance/obnoxiousness that you would like to make them wear their own ass as a hat. short for mainman
> *bangbang *: very casual sexual intercourse. origin: FD Dog
> *bankhead*: attributed to dems consistently misspelling a particular smilie...
> *chock*: to choke on something. origin: K_Jo
> *clam down*: K_Jo’s way of trying to keep everyone at peace. K_Jo said, “Clam the #### down bcp, we’ll find your missing finger.”
> *coward*: If I knew who you were, I'd give red karma back to you. Origin: elaine
> *dummah*: short for dumb ass. origin: RoseRed
> *Hens *- be wary of the feathered kind; they secretly control all things forum. What is known about them is the topic of much rumor and speculation which must mean its really bad!
> *Gaynet*: the other forum.
> *heh*: a singular amused sound, sometimes with a hint of surprise. Pete likes this one.
> *Kerosilene *- the stuff that you pour into emergency home heaters. origin: itsbob - misspelled because BadGirl wasn’t there to help him that day.
> *krama (or kramer)*: karma, usually red or green in color.
> *meam*: mean. origin is Tigger, now know as TWL's Wife
> *meamie*: one who art thou mean.
> *mpd*: a$$holes with multiple user I.D.'s. origin: unknown, but Catt thinks she invented it.
> *newbie*: another new ####### to the forum.
> *ouchkas*: just tried twisting the top off of a samuel adams, why does my hand hurt ? origin: FireBrand
> *Petezza *- a winter holiday falling Dec 5th to 13th characterized by assigned days of specific action such as "random acts of meaness" and "be snotty"; days are determined by the creator of Petezza, Pete.
> *prolly*: probably.
> *remot*: BS gal’s word for the TV remote control. during football season origin: BS gal; assisted by Otter.
> *Red Headed Sluts: AKA - RHS* - term coined by Otter that describes 3 close knit forumite friends after they had gone drinking at the Tiki 2 years ago ( or more )
> *siggy*: signature line.
> *sniggle*: part snort, part giggle
> *smow*: southern maryland snow. origin: RoseRed
> *snort*: is the sound some who giggle laugh and snort through their nose make
> *STUF *- What dyslexics say when they don't want to listen anymore. Meaning clarified by Vrai.
> *Stud *- bcp uses this to describe himself. The women don’t use this description for bcp.
> *Super Bowel *– Dems was trying to describe the championship football game of the season.
> *tread*: thread. origin is Tigger now know as TWL's Wife
> *waaaaa laaaaa*= voila. Morg did this, we don’t know why.
> *Waaaahmbulance*: Sharon did this.
> *Weirest*: a word used for the strange and unusual. origin: Geek.
> *woot woot*: ...?
> *####, ###, ###########* - the three big words; Dick is okay in the Proper Noun, but the male barnyard bird isn't allowed in any version due to the censors.
> *OP *- Original Poster.


From Kwillia
saab - sad.  Who doesn't enjoy a good saab story now and again.


----------



## itsbob

DoWhat said:


> From Kwillia
> saab - sad.  Who doesn't enjoy a good saab story now and again.



Slaab... 

Disheveled person that drives a Saab..

Baab

If I was born in Sweden...


----------



## kwillia

DoWhat said:


> From Kwillia
> saab - sob.  Who doesn't enjoy a good saab story now and again.



*fixed*


----------



## AnthonyJames

Gestapopo = Armed authorities that arrive at your domicile that may or may not know your rights.


----------



## Yooper

Excellent bump in every respect. Thank you!

--- End of line (MCP


----------



## RoseRed

Forum Phrase Guide for Newbies
					

I don't think those are forum words.  I've heard them sued before many, many years ago and way before I was on here.  :yeahthat:




					forums.somd.com
				




Where's the beef was Clara Peller for Wendy's.


----------



## AnthonyJames

Yooper said:


> Excellent bump in every respect. Thank you!
> 
> --- End of line (MCP


Thank you sir. I feel I would be remiss if I did not give credit where credit is due.

This exchange:


BOP said:


> They'd get a visit from the Gestapo...er, po-po if they did.





glhs837 said:


> The Gestapopo?


----------

